# health question. (guy posting... dont shun me just yet... please)



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

i just got my girlfriend into bike riding and she is really into it now. however she heard from a friend that bike riding can have negative health effects on women. which effects they would have is completely beyond me. i always thought of cycling as a way to keep your body healthy and not damage it. so i figured what better way to find out than ask the women section in mtbr. so my question is: has anyone heard of any negative health effects from riding bikes? if so what kind? are there ways to prevent such conditions. ie. ergonomic saddles etc?


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

Trust me, if my happy bits were in danger because of riding, I'd take up chess.

The only negative effects I can think of are the conditions of Willmyasseverstophurting and Sweetjesusmyundiesarerubbingmeraw, both of which are temporary easily remedied.

The asshurt issue is fixed with a decent pair of chamois and a little saddle time (like 2 or 3 short rides). But she's probably most concerned about having her girl junk rubbed raw. That condition is particularly common among new female riders, almost entirely due to wearing undies under their spandex and not believing that you shouldn't until they hear it from another girl (I guess when their spouses tell them, they think it's just another attempt to get 'em out of their panties).

So, just make sure that her saddle is level or very slightly tilted down in the front. Make sure she isn't rocking a thong under her spandex. And make sure she feels comfortable asking questions here about more specific or "embarrassing" issues she has.


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

HUH?? If losing 20lbs is a negative effect then I'm screwed. BIKING was and is the best thing that has happened to me. Just saw the doctor a month ago for a full physical and she didn't say stop biking. LOL  

Now I will start my first full season of racing and can't wait. Tell her that the only negative effect it may have is that she may want to ride it more then anything else!!!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Linga115 said:


> i just got my girlfriend into bike riding and she is really into it now. however she heard from a friend that bike riding can have negative health effects on women. which effects they would have is completely beyond me. i always thought of cycling as a way to keep your body healthy and not damage it. so i figured what better way to find out than ask the women section in mtbr. so my question is: has anyone heard of any negative health effects from riding bikes? if so what kind? are there ways to prevent such conditions. ie. ergonomic saddles etc?


Hanging out biking shorts with a wet chamois post ride is not particularly hygenic for obvious reasons, but all one needs to do is change clothes after riding and problem avoided.

I'm curious to know what the "negative effects" are. I am reminded for some reason of my grandmother, who told me years ago when I started getting into running, that running was bad for me and was going to make my uterus fall out. ("Oh shoot did I drop something back there?")


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

Impy said:


> Hanging out biking shorts with a wet chamois post ride is not particularly hygenic for obvious reasons, but all one needs to do is change clothes after riding and problem avoided.
> 
> I'm curious to know what the "negative effects" are. I am reminded for some reason of my grandmother, who told me years ago when I started getting into running, that running was bad for me and was going to make my uterus fall out. ("Oh shoot did I drop something back there?")


Oh yes I forgot about this. Yes, change out of shorts when finished riding(just a good rule of thumb for women). I carry wet-ones in the car and use these afterwards for sweating as well.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

non serious answer:
Is she smoking crack?

serious answer:
other than chamois issues, or the occasional wipeout, no health problems that I know of.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

Impy said:


> Hanging out biking shorts with a wet chamois post ride is not particularly hygenic for obvious reasons, but all one needs to do is change clothes after riding and problem avoided.
> 
> I'm curious to know what the "negative effects" are. I am reminded for some reason of my grandmother, who told me years ago when I started getting into running, that running was bad for me and was going to make my uterus fall out. ("Oh shoot did I drop something back there?")


she pretty much heard that her "girl junk" (as cat put it) would get rubbed or something. thanks everyone for responding so quickly.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

Bikergal said:


> Oh yes I forgot about this. Yes, change out of shorts when finished riding(just a good rule of thumb for women).


Also, _pee_ ... early, often, and definitely post ride whether she thinks she needs to or not. Waiting too long to pee will ensure the female rider frequent UTIs. Not life threatening, but a nuisance for sure.


----------



## TatorTot (Apr 9, 2008)

So are you saying that you should not wear undies under the bike shorts? I am somewhat new to biking and did not know that...


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

TatorTot said:


> So are you saying that you should not wear undies under the bike shorts? I am somewhat new to biking and did not know that...


 Hmmm yeah I never wear them along with my bike shorts. I have heard MANY arguments on this subject but, my opinion is NO don't wear undies along with your bike shorts.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

TatorTot said:


> So are you saying that you should not wear undies under the bike shorts? I am somewhat new to biking and did not know that...


Yup. When it comes to bike shorts (or pop icons), it's commando all the way.

Undies chafe and chamois are designed to go against the skin. Most of 'em are even anti-microbial. Ditching the panties is one of the first lessons almost every new rider learns...but, generally, only after a few rides.

I wish chamois came with a big sticker on them that says, "Place crotch directly here." Or, maybe a detailed hologram would do the trick?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Impy - hilarious.


No negative effects. Ride, rinse, repeat. There are many women that have been riding for many years with no negative effects one way or the other.

Have her get a good chamois/shorts that she is comfortable in. Wash them after every ride. Let them dry in the sun if she can (I can't, but I do dry them on a drying rack inside out). 

Get dressed in normal clothes shortly after as soon as she can (it's more comfortable anyway).

Definitely nothing in between her and her chamois, except Chamois Butt'r et al if necessary.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

I am a devotee of having a long fullish skirt (think crunchy granola hippie) for post-ride parking lot beer sessions. It's easy to change under, easy to pee in those wide open spaces, it allows for plenty of breathing...

And x2 to TVC's comment. UTIs are a total PITA.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

athalliah said:


> And x2 to TVC's comment. UTIs are a total PITA.


Avoid them by peeing frequently, that's what I say.  And always, always, always avoid taking antibiotics like the plague.

If you do get one, I've found cranberry juice to be an insufficient remedy, I've downed gallons of the stuff and not always been successful at knocking one out. However, I have found that taking very high doses of vitamin C, like 1500mg a day _does_ work. Knocks it right the hell out.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

is the chamois that patch that comes sewn in the riding shorts?


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

TVC15 said:


> Avoid them by peeing frequently, that's what I say.  And always, always, always avoid taking antibiotics like the plague.
> 
> If you do get one, I've found cranberry juice to be an insufficient remedy, I've downed gallons of the stuff and not always been successful at knocking one out. However, I have found that taking very high doses of vitamin C, like 1500mg a day _does_ work. Knocks it right the hell out.


You can try the concentrated cranberry stuff; Azos or something like that. I've not, but they do exist.

How long does the 1500mg recipe take to kick in?


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

TVC15 said:


> Avoid them by peeing frequently, that's what I say.  And always, always, always avoid taking antibiotics like the plague.
> 
> If you do get one, I've found cranberry juice to be an insufficient remedy, I've downed gallons of the stuff and not always been successful at knocking one out. However, I have found that taking very high doses of vitamin C, like 1500mg a day _does_ work. Knocks it right the hell out.


Actually, I had quite a few UTI's a few years ago. I did everything they say. Nothing worked. My mom read in Cosmo (of all places) to stay hydrated throughout the day. Since she told me that I've avg'd close to 8 cups a day of water and I haven't had one since.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Linga115 said:


> is the chamois that patch that comes sewn in the riding shorts?


Yes. Usually padded for comfort.


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

athalliah said:


> You can try the concentrated cranberry stuff; Azos or something like that. I've not, but they do exist.
> 
> How long does the 1500mg recipe take to kick in?


An hour or two maybe? It just hyperconcentrates your urine and takes the edge off right away. I normally do it for 4 or 5 days, even after symptoms subside, just to make sure everything's completely clean.

I either do three straight tabs, or mix up a couple of those "Emergen-C" packets with cranberry juice and make a VC drink bomb.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

i see... is that for women only? i have yet to venture in to using lycra shorts for my riding.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Linga115 said:


> i see... is that for women only? i have yet to venture in to using lycra shorts for my riding.


nope - the boys have them too.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Linga115 said:


> i see... is that for women only? i have yet to venture in to using lycra shorts for my riding.


Most baggy riding shorts come with a chamois too. Baggy or lycra, male or female, no underwear under it.


----------



## smudd (Oct 25, 2006)

Both my husband and I have the chamois in all of our riding shorts. Can't say that I've seen riding shorts without one. That's what makes the riding shorts doesn't it? 

If she (or you) are looking for a pair I'd suggest the kind that has a little spandex short on the inside of a baggy short (connected by just a little loop). Seems like I can move better in this kind cause you got the little spandex short for comfort while still maintaining some modesty. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiknMama (Sep 25, 2006)

Let's see. What negative health effects have I had from riding?
-occassional saddle sores (I really need to just suck it up and buy new shorts)
-infrequent bouts of trail rash
-intermittently sore muscles after hard rides or at the beginning of the season
-calves larger than my husbands  

But really, there are so many positives to exercising (just read an article today in Yahoo! news about the mood benefits of exercise) that the occassional inconvenience is just a blip on the radar.

Now having said that, women that do the ultra endurance stuff (like marathons and iron man and such) can shut down their reproductive systems. But you have to be doing an insane amount of exercising to stress your body to that point.

Fortunately, I'm in no danger of that! 
Now where did I put my nappy-time pillow?


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

BiknMama said:


> Let's see. What negative health effects have I had from riding?
> -occassional saddle sores (I really need to just suck it up and buy new shorts)
> -infrequent bouts of trail rash
> -intermittently sore muscles after hard rides or at the beginning of the season
> ...


i dont gotta worry about her calves being bigger than mine.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

BiknMama said:


> Now having said that, women that do the ultra endurance stuff (like marathons and iron man and such) can shut down their reproductive systems. But you have to be doing an insane amount of exercising to stress your body to that point.


This is a myth. Participating in Ironman or other endurance activities doesn't "shut down your reproductive system". Undertaking these activities without a clear understanding of nutritional and recovery needs, however, can mess you up.

If your exercise and food habits lead to amenorrhoea, you need to seek professional advice, as there is either a flaw in your habits or you may have another medical problem that needs to be addressed. Don't just assume you need to quit exercising and not get to the real root of the problem.


----------



## BiknMama (Sep 25, 2006)

chuky said:


> This is a myth. Participating in Ironman or other endurance activities doesn't "shut down your reproductive system". Undertaking these activities without a clear understanding of nutritional and recovery needs, however, can mess you up.
> 
> If your exercise and food habits lead to amenorrhoea, you need to seek professional advice, as there is either a flaw in your habits or you may have another medical problem that needs to be addressed. Don't just assume you need to quit exercising and not get to the real root of the problem.


Chuky you are right. I didn't mean to imply that by simply doing these events your system will shut down. But all the cases of amenorrhoea that I'd heard of were of women doing these ultra endurance events. They also had other health issues in addition to that. 
Anyway, I guess my point was that I hadn't heard of any ill health effects from exercising except for these extreme cases.
Thanks for clarifying though.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I suppose another negative health effect could be the blisters and calluses that build up on your hands after the first few weeks of riding post-winter (that usually means I've been riding too much...darn it  )


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

BiknMama said:


> Chuky you are right. I didn't mean to imply that by simply doing these events your system will shut down. But all the cases of amenorrhoea that I'd heard of were of women doing these ultra endurance events. They also had other health issues in addition to that.
> Anyway, I guess my point was that I hadn't heard of any ill health effects from exercising except for these extreme cases.
> Thanks for clarifying though.


I'm not a scientist doctor etc but I am pretty sure that kind of thing only happens when body fat % gets down to like under 10%. You can be an ultra endurance athlete (competitive, even) and still be above the healthy level; or at least, should be able to. But, women that are super lean and compete at a very high level and exercise multiple hours a week are probably more prone to having a lower body fat %, and thus having reproductive issues.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

I was reading somewhere that for every $1 spent on biking there is a $3 benefit to your health. this goes for both women and men. Can't remember the exact article, but will post my source if I can find it again.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

TheotherH said:


> I suppose another negative health effect could be the blisters and calluses that build up on your hands after the first few weeks of riding post-winter (that usually means I've been riding too much...darn it  )


you can NEVER ride too much


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

It isn't strictly low body fat - it is starvation. There is a VERY BIG difference. An athlete who is very careful with her diet can maintain both a low body fat percentage and her period. A teen trying to diet for the prom whose body fat is at 20% can lose her period because she isn't getting the right nutrients.

My nutritionist was one of the top ranked adventure racers in the world. She maintained both her 7% bfp and her period. I spent quite a bit of time at 8-9% and never had an issue either. 

In fact, the only woman on my team that didn't have a regular period was a girl that tried to glean her nutritional info from her teammates rather than getting a program set up properly. "Winging it" didn't work very well.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

chuky said:


> It isn't strictly low body fat - it is starvation..


This is true, but its not all that simple either.

Here's a good article.
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/84/6/1892

By the way, female ballet dancers have the most problems with this, followed by runners. Cyclists are much lower down, similar to swimmers.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

(total thread jack)

Funny. I gave up ballet for running, and gave up running for cycling. Maybe I was just trying to insure the presence of blue cheese burgers in my life.

That article is super interesting - so basically, is it saying that it is a problem with diet, and that it tends to happen in people with other specific characteristics? The part I find intriguing is the mention of low fat, no red meat, no desserts as a part of an obsessive routine. In my experience, the athletes that attempted a rule of thumb diet like that had the least success in modifying weight and were often less successful athletes. It would be really interesting to see a study of very high level, very disciplined athletes who had a lot of success in maintaining desired body composition.


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Interesting. I know when I was training hard and got down in the mid teens for body fat and my cycles got a little wonky, I wasn't avoiding red meat or my daily dose of ice cream at all- lol. 

I still think I've got a less-than-cooperative thyroid that may have affected this, but apparently all my hair will have to fall out and I'll have to slow down to non-functional before my doc will entertain the idea.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Linga115 said:


> i just got my girlfriend into bike riding and she is really into it now. however she heard from a friend that bike riding can have negative health effects on women....


The problem is not with cycling but with the friend. Only a controlling, "envious loser" type of friend would say such a thing. My 350lb couch potato sister routinely criticizes my cycling, for reasons obvious to everyone but her. No, put your girlfriend on mtbr & WL so she can get answers directly from gals who know. Then encourage her to join a local women's mtb club. She'll develop a network of riding friends who will understand and support her new hobby/addiction/lifestyle. As much as I enjoy mtb'ing with my boyfriend, the camaraderie of other women is priceless.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

LadyDi said:


> The problem is not with cycling but with the friend. Only a controlling, "envious loser" type of friend would say such a thing. My 350lb couch potato sister routinely criticizes my cycling, for reasons obvious to everyone but her. No, put your girlfriend on mtbr & WL so she can get answers directly from gals who know. Then encourage her to join a local women's mtb club. She'll develop a network of riding friends who will understand and support her new hobby/addiction/lifestyle. As much as I enjoy mtb'ing with my boyfriend, the camaraderie of other women is priceless.


thats a stretch but ill try. i taught her from scratch. right down to how to ride a bike. there's still alot of things i gotta teach her before we hit some serious trails.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

That's awesome, but sooner or later let that little bird fly.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

LadyDi said:


> The problem is not with cycling but with the friend. Only a controlling, "envious loser" type of friend would say such a thing. My 350lb couch potato sister routinely criticizes my cycling, for reasons obvious to everyone but her.


Funny how that works. One of those things you learn in life - listen carefully to what other people complain or talk negatively about because it will give you more insight into the mind of the complainer than anything else.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

LadyDi said:


> That's awesome, but sooner or later let that little bird fly.


ill strap a jet pack onto that birdie.  cant wait to hit some serious trails. ill try to get her on to MTBR when i think her passion has grown enough.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

TheotherH said:


> I suppose another negative health effect could be the blisters and calluses that build up on your hands after the first few weeks of riding post-winter (that usually means I've been riding too much...darn it  )


I've found that hitting the weights during the off-season helps maintain those riding calluses and prevents early-season hand soreness.


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

connie said:


> Most baggy riding shorts come with a chamois too. Baggy or lycra, male or female, no underwear under it.


Just don't switch em around not quite as comfortable if you have a shorts deigned for the other set of parts. Still better than the alternative though.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

Fabulous said:


> I was reading somewhere that for every $1 spent on biking there is a $3 benefit to your health. this goes for both women and men. Can't remember the exact article, but will post my source if I can find it again.


Well now *there's* an argument for getting a more expensive bike. 

gabrielle


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

Lots of good information on these posts, thanks. One thing women should be aware of regarding cycling and health. Since it is not a weight bearing exercise cycling does not protect us against osteoporosis very well. Hitting some weights 1-2x a week not only helps with riding strength but it covers all bases for a healthy lifestyle. 

Besides physical health benefits, I find that riding gives me such an emotional lift that I am totally addicted. Is there a MTB-Anonymous? Hi my name is Karen and I am addicted to MTB!


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

verslowrdr said:


> I still think I've got a less-than-cooperative thyroid that may have affected this, but apparently all my hair will have to fall out and I'll have to slow down to non-functional before my doc will entertain the idea.


Good luck with that! It took me sleeping for 18 hours a day before my doc thought something might be wrong. I didn't loose any hair though.


----------



## brownieinSC (Apr 19, 2004)

jaclynj said:


> Good luck with that! It took me sleeping for 18 hours a day before my doc thought something might be wrong. I didn't loose any hair though.


I had a hyperthyroid postpartum and lost a lot of hair (nowhere near balding but a crazy amount coming out on my brush), all my baby weight and then some, could NOT sleep and had butterflies in my tummy all day. Luckily it was hormonal and worked itself out.

The only issue I have ever had was if I forgot change clothes and had to stay in sweaty bike shorts till I got home. I guess having a female saddle also helps with comfort so maybe that could be something to look into also.


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

kmoodymz3 said:


> Lots of good information on these posts, thanks. One thing women should be aware of regarding cycling and health. Since it is not a weight bearing exercise cycling does not protect us against osteoporosis very well. Hitting some weights 1-2x a week not only helps with riding strength but it covers all bases for a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> Besides physical health benefits, I find that riding gives me such an emotional lift that I am totally addicted. Is there a MTB-Anonymous? Hi my name is Karen and I am addicted to MTB!


I know we've discussed this before at some point too, but I'd like to see some data on that. I can understand that spinning and road biking and easy mountain biking are more low impact and don't protect against osteoporosis. But mountain biking (esp. if you're riding technical stuff, jumping, riding rough terrain...) seems like it is jarring enough that it would help build your bones. I know riding my singlespeed for example definitely builds up muscles in my arms and works my hamstrings and such enough that I noticeably build muscle from doing it. Riding an exercise bike at the gym, OTOH, doesn't do anything but get my heart rate up.

Basically, I'm curious what studies have been done and if they actually looked at the type of cycling people were doing for exercise.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

kmoodymz3 said:


> Lots of good information on these posts, thanks. One thing women should be aware of regarding cycling and health. Since it is not a weight bearing exercise cycling does not protect us against osteoporosis very well. Hitting some weights 1-2x a week not only helps with riding strength but it covers all bases for a healthy lifestyle.


Nope, that's a bunch bolognie.

Mountain biking anything more than a smooth path IS weight bearing and DOES help protect against osteoporosis. There was a study of road cyclists vs mountainbikers that showed the positive effects with respect to improved bone density for the mountain bikers.


----------



## kmoodymz3 (Feb 8, 2006)

I can agree that MTB is not the same a road cycling. I said cycling and not MTB in my original post, for this reason. I have only seen the data regarding road cycling. 

I am still an advocate for doing some weight training due to the benefits it has given me in my MTB riding. Thanks for clarifying for everyone.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

If I remember correctly, the study was pretty small and focused on XC MTB racers (who would tend to use hard tails in 2002). Bone density isn't just a result of stress, it has to be a specific type of stress involving "impact". There may be a significant difference between FS and rigid MTBs.

Previous discussions:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=206105&highlight=bone+density+study

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=189577&highlight=bone+density+study


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

chuky said:


> If I remember correctly, the study was pretty small and focused on XC MTB racers (who would tend to use hard tails in 2002). Bone density isn't just a result of stress, it has to be a specific type of stress involving "impact". There may be a significant difference between FS and rigid MTBs.
> 
> Previous discussions:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=206105&highlight=bone+density+study
> ...


Honestly, it's one of those things that's nearly impossible to quantify. Sure, riding a rigid bike is going to create more impact. But then maybe I'm riding faster and on rougher trails on my DH bike and am landing drops or just plain falling more on the more technical terrain I'm riding on my FS bike than on the smoother trails I'd ride on a rigid bike. It's not like you're going to be able to measure how much bone-jarring you've gotten per ride, but I can say for me, even if I didn't do any weight training I wouldn't be concerned about it. Then again, I'm also riding a rigid bike a good amount of the time, and I do some weight training anyway, because it's also good for your riding and my bad knees and all of that too.

I guess I just wanted to point out that mountain biking tends to not be impact free, so you're probably building up at least some bone density anyway.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Muscle mass and improved balance are protective against fractures later in life. 

Eat yer calcium, take the pill, go see your doc if you are worried.


----------



## tankrum (Feb 12, 2008)

Have you thought about her going to a skills clinic? They can be very helpful and give her pieces to work on at time. It can also be helpful for the information to come from another source.


----------



## Linga115 (Mar 23, 2008)

tankrum said:


> Have you thought about her going to a skills clinic? They can be very helpful and give her pieces to work on at time. It can also be helpful for the information to come from another source.


i dont know where to find the skills clinic. but im pretty sure she wont want to do them. she was stubbern enough to get on the bike. now she only wants to learn from me. i guess thats good and bad at the same time.


----------



## ellspell (May 8, 2008)

Honestly, I got a small abscess in my nether regions once while training on a collegiate cycling team. But that sort of thing is temporary and left no long term effects. Overall, cycling has been a great boon to my health, happiness, and libido.


----------



## Seasoned Warrior (Oct 8, 2007)

Linga115 said:


> is the chamois that patch that comes sewn in the riding shorts?


That's it! As a guy with over half a century in the saddle take my word for it, the chamois is one of the best things that happened to saddles since Brooks started making them. Like the ladies said, no undies, goes for guys too. Keep you chamois supple: there are several products out there. The Sun has excellent antibacterial properties. I prefer the real thing to the synthetics out there and have them sewn into my baggies for mountain biking (I don't wear spandex mountain biking) save the spandex for the road.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh my god, OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!!, I'M POSTING IN THE WOMENS THREAD! -post- HA! YEAH! I GOT AWAY WITH IT TOO! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Di_bear (Sep 3, 2006)

Man, I have suffered the following ill effects: scars, scars, blood, scars, scabs, blood, and more scars. IT'S AWESOME! Other than that, I'm happier and healthier than I've ever been, and I'm quite proud of my blood, scabs, and scars. 

If she is experiencing any discomfort there is a product out there for her, anything form the right bike short to a women's seat ... and be tough.


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

ive got to ask...i ride in jeans and the thought of spandex horrifies me to my very core lol is there anything wrong with riding in jeans? (sorry to hijack the thread)


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

aussiemegs said:


> ive got to ask...i ride in jeans and the thought of spandex horrifies me to my very core lol is there anything wrong with riding in jeans? (sorry to hijack the thread)


Potential problems with riding in jeans:
1) The seams can cause painful pressure sores and skin excoriations.
2) The lack of a proper wicking chamois could result in bladder and/or vag infections.
3) Jeans can get caught in your drivetrain and make you crash.

Padded lycra shorts/tights/knickers are functional performance gear appreciated the world over by cyclists of all ages, shapes and sizes. Many mountain bikers wear baggie shorts over padded liners. I choose lycra for long xc rides and fireroad climbs. When I tackle certain DH or more technical trails, I wear abrasive-resistant baggie shorts (over padded lycra) for added protection. I'd wear jeans to ride around the block maybe, but that's about it.

However, if you are happy and comfortable riding in jeans, go for it.


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

ok so i should invest in some lycra for underneath other pants or shorts. thanks for the advice on that!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

aussiemegs said:


> ok so i should invest in some lycra for underneath other pants or shorts. thanks for the advice on that!


You could even wear a padded lycra liner under a pair of soft cut-off jeans, but you've gotta watch that crotch seam. A "gusseted" crotch (where the leg seams don't run down the insides of your thighs) is best.


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

ok cool, thanks for that...one last question, is there a shop online where i might be able to buy both the lycra shorts and possibly something specifically designed for mtb to wear over the top? - sorry for the barage of questions


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

aussiemegs said:


> ok cool, thanks for that...one last question, is there a shop online where i might be able to buy both the lycra shorts and possibly something specifically designed for mtb to wear over the top? - sorry for the barage of questions


Most online shops will have something along that line, but my favorite baggy/liner combo lately is the Fox Sergeant short: http://www.go-ride.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=800024B6-1205177910

They're a stretchy/comfortable cargo short with a detachable liner short underneath, so you can wear the liners under other shorts if you want. (or wear the outer short multiple days in a row if you have extra liners available...) Also nice because right after riding I can change out of the liner and into regular underwear but throw the outer short back on for the ride home/stop for dinner and beer, etc without getting a clean set of clothes dirty before showering, but I'm not sitting around in sweaty liner shorts.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

connie said:


> ....Also nice because right after riding I can change out of the liner and into regular underwear but throw the outer short back on for the ride home/stop for dinner and beer, etc without getting a clean set of clothes dirty before showering, but I'm not sitting around in sweaty liner shorts.


Exactly!!!

Aussie, there are a million online sites, but I'll throw out a few examples of cycling bottoms that might work for you. Google around for deals:

Liner to wear under regular pants:
http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=8604

Harlot wear (unbelievably cute!): http://harlotwear.com/shortspants.htm

My daughter loves her Shebeest capris: http://www.shebeest.com/products/boardrider_capri_f07.htm

As for brands, there's also Terry, Sugoi, and Fox, just to name a few. Don't hesitate to try on guy shorts-- a lot of gals swear by them, too.


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

for the time being whilst i look around for the right thing ive invested in 2 pairs of cargo short style things for $10 bucks. I always wear skins due to multiple hamstring tears are they ok? for this i mean not in general  cuz ive been wearing em for years and no further injuries have occured lol. am looking at the websites as i type


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Yes, of course! The examples I gave you are kind of pricey.  But good deals on all kinds of cycling clothing can often be found at Performance, Bike Nashbar, and REI.com (at least, here in the U.S). Good Luck!


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

sickspeed16 said:


> Oh my god, OH MY GOD, OH MY GOD!!, I'M POSTING IN THE WOMENS THREAD! -post- HA! YEAH! I GOT AWAY WITH IT TOO! WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


Be careful. If you do it too much, you may start menstruating.

Now, where the hell is the tampon smilie when you need it?!?


----------



## aussiemegs (May 12, 2008)

thanks for all your help  - really very much appreciated!


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

:madman:


Linga115 said:


> ..... *she heard from a friend* ....... .


:madman:

That statement is everything that is wrong with this whole situation........

I assume your girlfriend is smarter than this? She should know that her friend is full of....um...fertilizer!

Have your girlfriend ask her doctor if this is something to worry about.....I'd guess not. Otherwise there are a couple million stupid women who ride bikes daily.....such a health risk.....


----------



## ProfGumby (Feb 27, 2008)

formica said:


> non serious answer:
> Is she smoking crack?
> 
> .


ROTFLMAO!!!


----------



## Fiona (Aug 21, 2005)

*Amazing what they'll sell.*

My best friend gets this catalog and made a point of telling me about this product. Thought I'd share. http://www.vermontcountrystore.com/shopping/search/searchresultsmain.jsp?fresh=1&searchType=advanced&iMainCat=0&iSubCat=0&attribute14=0&attribute15=0&attribute16=0&RS=1&keyword=monkey+butt

Fiona


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

The only ill effects I have from mountain biking is a few scrapes, scratches and a bruised ego. I have been riding a little over a year now and have lost over 50 pounds. My friends and family can not believe how great I look and I can't believe how much my fitness has improved. I found training with the pros really helps or riding in some skills clinics. I also try to ride with those a bit better and faster than me, just as long as they have the right technique to show me. So many fast riders out there but not so many with good technique! Besides the junk getting chafed and sore, I agree with always keep your female area very dry, that moisture will just breed too many nasty things. I switched to a womens saddle and have had much more success in keeping the soreness away. Also staying in sweaty spandex is not a good idea. If you are proned to UTI's and yeast infections try taking acidopholous daily, I use the brand with carrot juice and it has really helped me.


----------

